# Green Sleeves/ What Child Is This. Same Song?



## BigBiscuit (Dec 11, 2008)

Hello All,

I was listening to the Charlie Brown Christmas soundtrack and it appears that the songs Green Sleeves and What Child Is This sound exactly the same. Just wondering what you guys thought.

Evan


----------



## Jas2Cats (Dec 11, 2008)

I always thought they were the same song. I just googled it though, and the lyrics are different even though the tune sounds the same.


----------



## BigBiscuit (Dec 11, 2008)

I am glad I am not the only one who thought this.

Evan


----------



## Crazy1 (Dec 11, 2008)

The music is the same only the lyrics are different.


----------

